# Será que estamos a ter aquecimento global ou uma era glaciar?



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 14:08)

Deixo aqui a pergunta! Eu sou completamente leigo no assunto, no entanto na minha opinião pessoal penso que estamos a entrar numa era de arrefecimento, não sei se glaciar, mas que há arrefecimento isso há.
Falando no caso particular de Santa Cruz da Lagoa, na ilha de S. Miguel, tenho notado , desde que cá vivo (Desde Julho de 2005), que as temperaturas minimas tem descido de ano para ano. A neve visitou o arquipélago em mais ilhas para além do Pico em 2009 e 2010. Este ano registei minimas abaixo dos 10 graus por várias vezes, mais do que o ano passado e muito mais que á 2 anos.
Não sei se é apenas coincidencia ou se haverá realmente uma alteração climática no himisfério norte e em particular no Arquipélago dos Açores


----------



## irpsit (2 Mar 2010 às 17:05)

De facto é mais preocupante notares isso no caso dos Açores que costuma ter um clima muito ameno e constante, do que aí em Portugal que é mais sujeito a maiores variações de temperaturas. Achei muito curioso a vossa queda de neve recente.

De facto há uma tendência clara de arrefecimento recente, pelo menos na Europa ocidental, mas pode ser apenas uma variação ao nível da década. Os anos 20-30 foram quentes, os anos 50-60 foram frios, os anos 80-90 foram quentes, e agora talvez entremos de novo numa fase fria.
São ciclos oceânicos e provavelmente da actividade solar.

E se for a corrente do golfo que está a abrandar?

Reparo que desde o final de Dezembro de 2009 a corrente desviou até à Gronelândia. Vejam a imagem.






http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2010/1/6/822520/-Freak-Current-Takes-Gulf-Stream-to-Greenland

Houve outras anomalias da Corrente em anos recentes.
Parece-me digno de mais atenção.

Esta recente anomalia, e o NAO negativo extremo, o maior desde que há registos em 50 anos, talvez tenham uma ligação, mais do que uma simples coincidência.

Também reparo que passados 30 anos sem neve, nevou em Lisboa em 2006 e 2007, e no Porto em 2009 e 2010. Podem ser coincidências mas parece claro que desde 2005 houveram bem mais entradas frias na Europa, em geral. Quem vive na Europa central e na Europa do norte, bem pode queixar-se dos recentes Invernos terem tido extremos de frio e nevões históricos. Excepto claro o muito quente Inverno de 2007.

A tendência de tempestades históricas também revela um acelerado desde os finais da década de 90! Não sei bem porquê, mas está em correlação com o famoso gráfico que mostra um pico de subida de temperatura nos anos recentes. E a mim parece-me uma subida preocupante já que tem causado muitas vítimas humanas.

No entanto, e para contrapor, continua o degelo acelerado das calotes, como a notícia de placas de gelo enormes a desprenderem-se da Antártica. Obviamente este degelo tem um efeito nas correntes oceânicas e desestabiliza o clima.

Continuam anomalias positivas de temperaturas em muitos locais do planeta (por exemplo, todo o ano de 2009 aqui na Áustria, recentes anomalias de temperatura nas Canárias, etc).

Aliás, as observações de satélite revelaram o Fevereiro de 2010 ter sido o mês mais quente de sempre!! Portanto, parece-me que o clima está numa fase de transição, não sei para quê, mas mantenho-me aberto e observativo. Afinal, fala-se tanto de mudança climática causada pela nossa espécie.

Não acham que toda a deflorestação, urbanização, poluição, à escala mundial, tem um efeito?
Eu acho que sim, e imaginem como será se tivermos um surpresa negativa mais cedo do que se espera.



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Deixo aqui a pergunta! Eu sou completamente leigo no assunto, no entanto na minha opinião pessoal penso que estamos a entrar numa era de arrefecimento, não sei se glaciar, mas que há arrefecimento isso há.
> Falando no caso particular de Santa Cruz da Lagoa, na ilha de S. Miguel, tenho notado , desde que cá vivo (Desde Julho de 2005), que as temperaturas minimas tem descido de ano para ano. A neve visitou o arquipélago em mais ilhas para além do Pico em 2009 e 2010. Este ano registei minimas abaixo dos 10 graus por várias vezes, mais do que o ano passado e muito mais que á 2 anos.
> Não sei se é apenas coincidencia ou se haverá realmente uma alteração climática no himisfério norte e em particular no Arquipélago dos Açores


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2010 às 17:29)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Falando no caso particular de Santa Cruz da Lagoa, na ilha de S. Miguel, tenho notado , desde que cá vivo (Desde Julho de 2005), que as temperaturas minimas tem descido de ano para ano. A neve visitou o arquipélago em mais ilhas para além do Pico em 2009 e 2010. Este ano registei minimas abaixo dos 10 graus por várias vezes, mais do que o ano passado e muito mais que á 2 anos.
> Não sei se é apenas coincidencia ou se haverá realmente uma alteração climática no himisfério norte e em particular no Arquipélago dos Açores



No relatório do IM referente a 2009, pode-se ler o seguinte, no que diz respeito ao arquipélago dos Açores:



> *Açores*
> No Arquipélago dos Açores os valores médios anuais da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram ligeiramente superiores aos valores médios (1971-2000). As anomalias negativas ocorreram só nos meses de Junho, Julho, Novembro e Dezembro.
> Em relação aos valores registados da quantidade de precipitação anual, estes foram inferiores ao respectivo valor da normal 1971-2000, excepto na Horta onde foi cerca de 40% acima do valor médio. Durante o ano as anomalias positivas mais significativas registaram-se nos meses de Outubro e Dezembro em todo o Arquipélago e em Janeiro e Fevereiro apenas na Horta. As anomalias negativas mais significativas ocorreram nos meses de Março, Abril, Maio, Agosto e Setembro.



É pena não haver um gráfico da evolução da temperatura nos Açores nos últimos anos.

Quanto ao teres registado muitas mínimas inferiores a 10ºC, não significa que globalmente esteja mais frio, pois as restantes mínimas podem ser bastantes superiores ao normal, o que até poderia dar uma média positiva. (Caso de Lisboa que refiro em baixo)

Por exemplo, em Janeiro do ano decorrente, em Ponta Delgada, a anomalia da temperatura máxima foi -0,5ºC e da mínima +1,4ºC.





irpsit disse:


> Também reparo que passados 30 anos sem neve, nevou em Lisboa em 2006 e 2007, e no Porto em 2009 e 2010. Podem ser coincidências mas parece claro que desde 2005 houveram bem mais entradas frias na Europa, em geral. Quem vive na Europa central e na Europa do norte, bem pode queixar-se dos recentes Invernos terem tido extremos de frio e nevões históricos. Excepto claro o muito quente Inverno de 2007.



No que toca a Lisboa, em Dezembro e Janeiro, até tivemos uma série de dias muito frios com máximas bastante baixas. Mas depois, seguiram-se dias com mínimas de 14ºC, aniquilando o frio de forma radical.

Por várias vezes este inverno já se falou de neve nos arredores da capital.
Mas olhando para os gráficos da temperatura média, frio, só mesmo em Fevereiro. Isto, falando apenas de Lisboa.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mar 2010 às 18:41)

Foi o mesmo aqui em Viena.
Tive praticamente todo o ano acima da normal.
Especialmente Abril e Novembro (anomalias muito elevadas).

Apenas Outubro, Dezembro 2009 e Janeiro 2010 abaixo da normal.



AnDré disse:


> No relatório do IM referente a 2009, pode-se ler o seguinte, no que diz respeito ao arquipélago dos Açores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (2 Mar 2010 às 18:46)

Na minha opinião, a idéia de estarmos numa mini-ice age é para já descabida, pois não vai de encontro com os dados recentes observados, como argumentou o André. Mesmo que assim fosse, não se poderia afirmar nada, com base nos dados dos últimos 2 anos ou até 1 década. Sou da opinião de que mesmo em aquecimento global, haverão sempre zonas onde ocorrerá arrefecimento, pois a haver alterações na circulação geral da atmosfera e das correntes oceânicas, por consequência haverá zonas de aquecimento e zonas de arrefecimento, é inevitável! Podemos falar de aquecimento, tendo em conta o balanço global do planeta, isso sim! Mas já agora, aproveito para lançar uma questão: é sabido que nas mini-micro eras glaciares documentadas pela história ocorreram icebergs em latitudes médias, ora, sabendo que é exactamente o que está ocorrendo no presente, na antártida, porque não pensarmos na hipótese de se iniciar uma mini-micro era gláciar?! Talvez não seja descabida de todo a idéia, se pensarmos que o planeta responde às alterações desta forma (libertando icebergs e glaciares), que por sua vez induzirão alterações que desconhecemos ainda! Mas não deixa de ser uma intrigante coincidencia haver também icebergs à deriva no início de mini-eras glaciares contadas pelos nossos antepassados.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (2 Mar 2010 às 21:53)

Olá colegas de fórum.

O MiguelMinhoto deixa uma questão no fórum muito pertinente. Eu já me tinha colocado essa questão, mas tendo em conta que a opínião global é de aquecimento global do planeta e que este passa por muitas fases de loooongas centenas de anos, entendi deixar passar mais alguns antes de me pronunciar.

Mas sendo que o Miguel coloca a questão, baseado nas suas próprias observações, a partir dos Açores, cujo clima é tão diferente daquele onde me encontro - Guarda (Portugal Continental), não posso deixar de concordar que frequentemente, em análise empírica, parece existir alguma tendência para o arrefecimento nos picos das estações climatéricas.

Eu explico melhor: Na Guarda, o Inverno era, todo ele muito frio. As temperaturas negativas iniciavam a partir do Outono. O Verão era muito quente e no seu auge ( fim de Julho, principio de Agosto) era sofocante. (Eu tomava duches frios de manhã e à tarde). Por isso diziamos que não tinhamos meias estações ( Primavera e Outono)

Nestes três últimos anos assistimos a isto: o Inverno tarda em chegar, existe um prolongamento de Verão, não muito quente, nos meses do Outono. No Inverno a neve, ainda que não chegue à acumlação dos tempos antigos, é agora mais frequente (não necessáriamente mais frio), a Primavera continua com as típicas temperaturas mais frias que no resto do país, mas o Verão também tem sido mais frio. Diminuiu o número de dias em que se atingiam 38 ou 39º.

Mas depois é como diz o André, em temos de médias, e apesar de eu não ter os devidos registo, nem ter tempo de efectuar essa pesquisa (tenho de certeza nas minhas próximas férias), o que se verifica de facto é que, há globalmente um aquecimento. Já são dois ou três anos seguidos que, localmente o Outono tem temperaturas mais elevadas do que o habitual (lembram-se dos comerciante se queixarem de não conseguirem vender as roupas mais quentes, porque o Inverno nunca mais chegava? e isto em todo o país)

Concordo que há necessidade de efectuar um estudo mais micro e também concordo com o irpsit, o clima está a mudar e pode ser uma soma de factores como as correntes oceanicas, a actividade solar, etc., que podem ser ciclicas.

Já sou um pouco céptica em relação às teorias do aquecimento global ou arrefecimento global por efeito exclusivamento humano e até maioritáriamente humano.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

O que escrevi aqui, foi apenas baseado nos dados das minhas estações! E o que tenho reparado é que de ano para ano, registo minimas cada vez mais baixas, mas as máximas mantem-se praticamente inalteradas. Por exemplo o máxima mais baixa que registei este outono/inverno foi ontem com 11,8ºC, o ano passado andou á volta dos 12ºC, mas as minimas este ano já por 3 vezes registei valores inferiores a 8 graus, várias minimas entre 8 e 10 graus. Nos outros anos raramente a minima descia dos 9 graus, com excepção do ano passado que também teve alguns dias com valores abaixo de 9 graus.
Por isso digo que algo se passa no arquipélago, pode ser apenas coincidencia ou um fenomeno dos ultimos 2 invernos. Mas uma coisa é certa o anticiclone está deslocado muito para sul, não terá isso influencia na entrada de massas de ar frio vindas de norte?


----------



## irpsit (3 Mar 2010 às 21:35)

Eu também concordo Miguel.
Até porque uma das consequências do aquecimento global, seria o abrandamento da corrente do golfo e arrefecimento de todo Atlântico e Europa. Até podia levar a uma mini era-glaciar.
Digam o que digam, este é uma hipótese colocada pelos cientistas.

Acho curioso esses dados Miguel.
Pode ser que estejam a ocorrer mais entradas polares em virtude do AA se deslocar para sul!
Basta ver o que está a acontecer ainda nesta Europa em pleno Março, as entradas polares estão a voltar e prometer mais tempo frio e fora da época a toda a Europa!

Mas dois ou cinco anos é pouco tempo.
Eu acho que se a actividade solar continuar reduzida, poderemos ter um pequeno arrefecimento global nas próximas décadas.



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> O que escrevi aqui, foi apenas baseado nos dados das minhas estações! E o que tenho reparado é que de ano para ano, registo minimas cada vez mais baixas, mas as máximas mantem-se praticamente inalteradas. Por exemplo o máxima mais baixa que registei este outono/inverno foi ontem com 11,8ºC, o ano passado andou á volta dos 12ºC, mas as minimas este ano já por 3 vezes registei valores inferiores a 8 graus, várias minimas entre 8 e 10 graus. Nos outros anos raramente a minima descia dos 9 graus, com excepção do ano passado que também teve alguns dias com valores abaixo de 9 graus.
> Por isso digo que algo se passa no arquipélago, pode ser apenas coincidencia ou um fenomeno dos ultimos 2 invernos. Mas uma coisa é certa o anticiclone está deslocado muito para sul, não terá isso influencia na entrada de massas de ar frio vindas de norte?


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mar 2010 às 04:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Deixo aqui a pergunta! Eu sou completamente leigo no assunto, no entanto na minha opinião pessoal penso que estamos a entrar numa era de arrefecimento, não sei se glaciar, mas que há arrefecimento isso há.



Atenção que é sabido que o aquecimento global provoca muitas vezes extremos climáticos de toda a ordem.

Inclusivo extremos em temperaturas negativas.

O aquecimento global tem de ser visto na sua correcta perspectiva, ou seja, em temperaturas médias ao longo de vários anos e, analisar este espaço temporal, tendo em conta evolução dos seus antecessores. 

O facto de começar a nevar em sítios incomuns e de haver demasiada precipitação em curtos períodos de tempo são sintomas de uma alteração climática que aponta para os efeitos do aquecimento global.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (4 Mar 2010 às 13:51)

Miguel: Eu tenho a profunda convicção que a existência humana é demasiadamente curta para examinar com isenção de ânimo a variabilidade climática. Nestas condições eu clamo aos amantes do clima/tempo que se dediquem com o maior empenho a manter seus registros o mais acurado possível.....as futuras gerações deverão encontrar estes dados na festa de 300 anos do Meteopt.....assim espero.

The Arctic Ocean is warming up, icebergs are growing scarcer and in some places the seals are finding the water too hot,” according to a Commerce Department report published by the Washington Post. Writes the Post: “Reports from fishermen, seal hunters and explorers. . . all point to a radical change in climate conditions and . . . unheard-of temperatures in the Arctic zone . . . Great masses of ice have been replaced by moraines of earth and stones . . . while at many points well-known glaciers have entirely disappeared.”

tradução o ártico está esqüentandando;;;;...blá...blá...blá...

Washington Post  Nov. 2, 1922 and 

Because of increased dust, cloud cover and water vapor, “the planet will cool, the water vapor will fall and freeze, and a new Ice Age will be born.” - Newsweek magazine, Jan. 26, 1970

tradução o mundo vai para uma era glacial....blá..blá..blá....

abraços


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2010 às 02:05)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Miguel: Eu tenho a profunda convicção que a existência humana é demasiadamente curta para examinar com isenção de ânimo a variabilidade climática. Nestas condições eu clamo aos amantes do clima/tempo que se dediquem com o maior empenho a manter seus registros o mais acurado possível.....as futuras gerações deverão encontrar estes dados na festa de 300 anos do Meteopt.....assim espero.
> 
> The Arctic Ocean is warming up, icebergs are growing scarcer and in some places the seals are finding the water too hot,” according to a Commerce Department report published by the Washington Post. Writes the Post: “Reports from fishermen, seal hunters and explorers. . . all point to a radical change in climate conditions and . . . unheard-of temperatures in the Arctic zone . . . Great masses of ice have been replaced by moraines of earth and stones . . . while at many points well-known glaciers have entirely disappeared.”
> 
> ...



Uma forma dura, talvez negligente, mas que concordo em absoluto.


----------

